# 3DMark06 110 Install - "OpenAL"???



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2009)

As the title states, WTF is this??? :







..During install of 3DMark061.1.0

Do I hit OK or Cancel?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2009)

It's open source cross plat audio software (an api actually). Yeah you need it to run 3DM06. A quick Google would have answered your question/allayed any fears.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's open source cross plat audio software (an api actually). Yeah you need it to run 3DM06. A quick Google would have answered your question/allayed any fears.



Yes and no... did find some info, didn't find anything about it being required for 3DMark, but thanks~!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 23, 2009)

It is required for 3DMark06, and if you are using x64 versions of Vista or 7, it doesn't install correctly and you have to find it on the internet.

If you have problems, download oalinst.zip from this website:
http://connect.creativelabs.com/openal/Downloads/Forms/AllItems.aspx


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> It is required for 3DMark06, and if you are using x64 versions of Vista or 7, it doesn't install correctly and you have to find it on the internet.
> 
> If you have problems, download oalinst.zip from this website:
> http://connect.creativelabs.com/openal/Downloads/Forms/AllItems.aspx



Nah, I'm good, still old school with XP32

4,294,967,296 <-me
18,446,744,073,709,551,616 <-XP64


----------

